# Another year to get fit 2



## pokerjoke (Jan 1, 2017)

Once again another year has past and if your a person who failed last year or maybe just fell short of your goals its time to try again.
In another thread lots of people have expressed their desire to get fitter or improve their running times.

I kept it going last year and feel a helluva lot better for it,so wether its fitness or just losing weight posts your objectives or your weight here and lets see what we can do.
If its done together it generally does become easier.

I have recently started running and would love to do a 5k in under 20 mins with my son and if my calves hold out I can do it.
My main goal is to keep going to the gym 3or 4 times a week maybe lose 4 pounds as I'm 12-04 now from 14 st last year.

Over to you with your objectives and post everytime you achieve a new PB.

If your trying to lose weight a weigh in on the 1st of every month.

As I said I'm 12-04 today


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 1, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Once again another year has past and if your a person who failed last year or maybe just fell short of your goals its time to try again.
In another thread lots of people have expressed their desire to get fitter or improve their running times.

I kept it going last year and feel a helluva lot better for it,so wether its fitness or just losing weight posts your objectives or your weight here and lets see what we can do.
If its done together it generally does become easier.

I have recently started running and would love to do a 5k in under 20 mins with my son and if my calves hold out I can do it.
My main goal is to keep going to the gym 3or 4 times a week maybe lose 4 pounds as I'm 12-04 now from 14 st last year.

Over to you with your objectives and post everytime you achieve a new PB.

If your trying to lose weight a weigh in on the 1st of every month.

As I said I'm 12-04 today
		
Click to expand...

Same aim as last year for me......

drop a stone or two and generally improve fitness. Can't run for toffee as shin splints always occur. But got the new exercise bike and since 20th have done 350k on it. Granted it's not as good as being on the road. 

My my intention is to do at least 30mins everyday whilst also drinking water (coca cola is my nemesis)!!

oh yeah, currently 14st 7.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm up for this again,

I started the thread just after H4H 2015 and a few stuck with it until H4H last year and looked better for it (Tony), I started well but fell by the wayside, work and other stuff got in the way.

Going to give it a good bash this year to lose some weight.

Currently weighing in at around the 220lbs mark which is heavier than the same time last year.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2017)

I'll give it a go this year...

Currently weighing in at 16st 7lbs - 231lbs
Target weight - 14st - 196lbs
Target for this year - Sub 2hr 1/2 Mary (Sub 1hr 50m would be amazing)..

I'll keep everyone updated...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm still going Tony, although had 2 weeks off so start again Tuesday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 1, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm still going Tony, although had 2 weeks off so start again Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...


Nice one whats your goals for this year then and where you starting?.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 1, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Nice one whats your goals for this year then and where you starting?.
		
Click to expand...

Continue with weight loss, only had 8lbs to go to target of 2 stone, maintain it and continue with my running, no distance or time target, running for the enjoyment. Days of Marathons and 1/2 Marathons are gone.
Out for a run Tuesday.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 1, 2017)

As someone who was very fit in my late teens early twenties, I have fully slipped since due to lack of exercise and poor diet. I am someone who lacks the motivation to go to the gym, I have struggled to exercise regularly and eat way more than I should. 

This year I am determined to stick at it more that ever for a couple of reasons, the main one being that I get married in August and I don't want to look back at the pictures and be unhappy with how I looked. I also know I need to massively improve my mobility and flexibility. The weight loss and improved mobility/flexibility should also really help my golf, which is a nice bonus.

As of today I weigh 88kg's, I want to get back into the 70's by the wedding which is August 5th.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 1, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			As someone who was very fit in my late teens early twenties, I have fully slipped since due to lack of exercise and poor diet. I am someone who lacks the motivation to go to the gym, I have struggled to exercise regularly and eat way more than I should. 

This year I am determined to stick at it more that ever for a couple of reasons, the main one being that I get married in August and I don't want to look back at the pictures and be unhappy with how I looked. I also know I need to massively improve my mobility and flexibility. The weight loss and improved mobility/flexibility should also really help my golf, which is a nice bonus.

As of today I weigh 88kg's, I want to get back into the 70's by the wedding which is August 5th.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good incentive mate stick at it,as you know its all about will power,hopefully with others doing in we can all get inspired to achieve more.

I do hate the word diet though because diets are always temporary its a life style we are looking for,something that's sustainable for years.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 1, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			That's a good incentive mate stick at it,as you know its all about will power,hopefully with others doing in we can all get inspired to achieve more.

I do hate the word diet though because diets are always temporary its a life style we are looking for,something that's sustainable for years.
		
Click to expand...

I think of the word diet to just mean what food I eat. For the last few years, my "diet" has been very poor.....quick and easy food at work, unhealthy meals in the evening and too many snacks in-between. The only positive has really been that I barely touch any alcohol.

Going forward my "diet" will be balanced and planned to supply my body with the energy it needs whilst I am exercising hard.

Dinner tonight, was:

Brown rice
Chicken breast with a little cajun spice
sugar snap peas
courgette

Nice and tasty


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 2, 2017)

I seemed of gained 1/2 stone in the last 6 months. So I'm at my heaviest since I use to be a bouncer. 18st 6. The wife was polite as ever and said I looked fat and need to sort it. So have been out running. I'm doing 1 min walk and one min run 8 times is done this twice and  I did manage a non stop 1 mile run on the treadmill but only managed it in 11min 30 but gotta start some where. I would be happy to get to 17st


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2017)

I really went for it last year at the start getting scales, ordering specific foods in and running a daily diary through My Fitness Pal and generally was doing very well at the start, but then I just drifted and lost interest! 

Going to start again next week once the fridge is empty, I've still got everything and the wife just bought me a Misfit Flash which I've not got my head around yet but I have started the MFP diary again although it's showing my weight will increase currently as I shift the last of the chocolates and Christmas biscuits.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jan 2, 2017)

My goals:
2.5x body weight deadlift
2x body weight squat
1.5x body weight bench press

Current weight is 96kg, would like to be leaner and aim is to get down to about 85kg, though I am less concerned about the weight on the scale i think 85kg ish is a good achievable target without losing much muscle.

Am lifting mon, weds, fri  on a Wendler 531 template, with conditioning on tues and thurs.  Weekends are off, occasional golf.

If I can maintain my strength whilst losing weight I'll be very close to my lifting goals.

Using my fitness pal, shooting for 2500kcals per day, and have been getting leaner at that level throughout December.

Also need to sort my left knee, which I hurt whilst out doing sprints last week.  Off to the docs to get a referral next week as it has been giving me jip for a while and as of last week is really bad.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 2, 2017)

At the start of 2012 I went on a big food education program through my fitness pal and dropped from 240lbs to 211lbs, I felt great and done this just by monitoring my intake of good and bad foods daily over 20wks along with logging range time and golf activity which adjusted daily allowances for me.  

Unfortunately work changed and I allowed my diet to slip and I'm back at 234lbs. I have an excuse, unfortunately the misses is a bloody awesome cook!  This year I've set myself 203lbs as a target.  To achieve this I'll be:

Swimming Monday & Wednesday after work: this will prob start at 20 lengths per day but get up to 40 per day within 3 month

Range Tuesday and Thursday - for approx an hour each time this will bank 350 extra calories a day if needed or cut an extra 350 as a bonus.

Other steps will be a massive cut on coffee intake as I know this is my weak point.

First aim is 220lbs by end of Feb!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2017)

No fads for me, I'm 6ft and weigh in at 13 stone in an ideal world. Other than Christmas when I invariably put on a few pounds and consume far too much surgery stuff I control my weight almost daily. I weigh myself most mornings and if I put on any extra then I just cut out a meal or eat a smaller one and it works for me


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 2, 2017)

Starting my attempt to loose weight tomorrow. I'm about 14st 10 ish. We've no scales. It has been decided that "treat" day is Sunday. I'll be walking to work and no snacking or booze. The weight should drop off..(I hope).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			No fads for me, I'm 6ft and weigh in at 13 stone in an ideal world. Other than Christmas when I invariably put on a few pounds and consume far too much surgery stuff I control my weight almost daily. I weigh myself most mornings and if I put on any extra then I just cut out a meal or eat a smaller one and it works for me
		
Click to expand...

Is it difficult Chris? What sort of diet do you have or is it a case of eat what you want ? ie, binge and starve, if you don't mind me asking&#128515;


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 2, 2017)

First workout of the year done for me this morning. A "nice" HIIT workout for 20 mins in the spare bedroom


----------



## shewy (Jan 2, 2017)

Far to heavy and unfit need to shed a considerable amount of weight, work hasn't helped tbh. Bought myself a road bike and going to do slimming world as the missus has taken it up also, and generally just eat non processed food, going to give up the booze for a few months also as it's become a bad habit, not drinking a huge amount but the calories are just empty ones.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Is it difficult Chris? What sort of diet do you have or is it a case of eat what you want ? ie, binge and starve, if you don't mind me asking&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I find it works for me  Paul, I can easily last from morning to dinner time with no food with no problem, but I also eat anything I want. If I weigh myself at say 8am and I'm  2 pounds over I just eat light stuff or nothing and I'm back to where I'm happy withinthe next day or so.

I was 14 stone 10lbs at 60, and lost nearly 2 stone in a couple of months, and for the last 4 years have maintained 13 to 13 stone 2 lbs


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I find it works for me  Paul, I can easily last from morning to dinner time with no food with no problem, but I also eat anything I want. If I weigh myself at say 8am and I'm  2 pounds over I just eat light stuff or nothing and I'm back to where I'm happy withinthe next day or so.

I was 14 stone 10lbs at 60, and lost nearly 2 stone in a couple of months, and for the last 4 years have maintained 13 to 13 stone 2 lbs
		
Click to expand...

And the 2 stone loss was just watching everday? That's great mate and as you say if it works for you then why not.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			And the 2 stone loss was just watching everday? That's great mate and as you say if it works for you then why not.
		
Click to expand...

The original loss just meant cutting out eating the rubbish and missing meals if I wasn't hungry


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 2, 2017)

chrisd said:



			The original loss just meant cutting out eating the rubbish and missing meals if I wasn't hungry
		
Click to expand...

Which is pretty much how I done the stone and half, I found I was eating twice as much good food than I was when I was eating crap


----------



## ventura (Jan 2, 2017)

Started last year at 16st and dropped 3st in the first three months. Went back to eating more like I was before (read sugar!) and put 1.5st back on over the year, but pleased with an overall 1.5st loss.

Aiming to get back down to 13st and then keep it off for the rest of the year.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok I'm in this year.

I did great in 2015 to get down to a good weight for my wedding but have put most of it back on since so I'm going back to the 2015 lifestyle. Basically means cutting the crap out of my diet and getting a bit more exercise. 

Trying yoga next week and also going to get back into running.

Weight today is 80.2 kg, around 12 stone 6 and target is 69.5 kg which will be sub 11 stone.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 3, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ok I'm in this year.

I did great in 2015 to get down to a good weight for my wedding but have put most of it back on since so I'm going back to the 2015 lifestyle. Basically means cutting the crap out of my diet and getting a bit more exercise. 

Trying yoga next week and also going to get back into running.

Weight today is 80.2 kg, around 12 stone 6 and target is 69.5 kg which will be sub 11 stone.
		
Click to expand...

Heard yoga and pilates are good for flexibility and core strength.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 3, 2017)

Was around the 22 stone mark for most of the year and when I got engaged in October I decided that I needed to lose some weight. Managed to get down to 20st 5lbs in December by just cutting out fizzy drinks and a lot of sugary snacks. I still had some but limited my self a lot more than I used too. The only exercising I was doing was golfing once or twice a week, and an hour of basketball a week.

Started running in December and I am enjoying it so far, have logged quite a few runs and improving my times. I have decided that I want to run 5k's as it seems like a good target distance to work towards. I did stop the week between Christmas and new year, but back on it Monday night and went for a big walk yesterday and out for a run again tonight. Hope to get to around 20st by mid February. 

I don't have an overall target weight to get to as I am quite a big guy at 6ft 5in, with a bit of muscle. I hope to just trim down and be slimmer and put on some more muscle and tone up. I'm happy to be a high weight as long as its not just fat. 

I also have another goal that I am working towards this year, as well as getting married in November I hope to apply for the Scottish Fire brigade at their next intake of recruitment hopefully sometime this year. So I am working towards getting fitter for that, as I applied 8 years ago and failed on the fitness side of things.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2017)

I did great for 9 months but then returned to chocolate. The last 3 months of 2016 saw me put half a stone on, most of which in the 2 weeks over Christmas. But being of athletic build I'll shift most of that by the end of Feb, just like last year.

Cutting out the rubbish and portion sizes saw me lose over a stone in the first 3/4 of 2016.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 3, 2017)

at the start of 2016 i'd lost around 4 stone (ish).

2016 i've had a 2 week holiday to Florida, a city break to Budapest, a wedding and endless events.

I know these are poor excuses but i've found it hard to keep my diet going when stop starting, I used christmas as an excuse to start eating crap late November and i've piled on over December.

Really frustrated at myself but I know I can lose it again, was back in the gym yesterday and straight back to eating better. Feel instantly refreshed just from 2 days.

Gotta keep it going as want to lose at least 4 stone this year.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm in as well.

Got in great shape 3 years ago and did a couple of Tough Mudders. Changed jobs and pretty much live a nomadic hotel life mon-fri since.
The lack of routine and hotel meals has meant my weight has steadily creeped up.

Weighed myself yesterday and just under 87kg. Aiming for under 80kg this year. If this means having to change job, then so be it. Have a review with boss this month to let him know.

This is the year I get some sort of work/life balance back!

Good luck all!


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 3, 2017)

I lost a decent amount of weight last year by cutting out crisps and snacks in general and stepping up the exercise. However both diet and exercise fell away towards the end of the year. This thread might actually motivate me to keep at it, so I'm in. 

Just been weighed and tipping the scales at 12st 7lb's - 79.8 kg and a BMI of 26.4 (I'm 5ft 8). Aiming to achieve a weight of around 11st dead so 1.5 stone to lose. Will step up the exercise and cut out the snacking. Will reduce alcohol intake, but obviously still got to have some enjoyment! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 3, 2017)

I put a stone and a half of the two stone I lost last year. When injured from September, which limited my ability to exercise.

My diet was extremely poor, looking to remedy this again. Have a specialist appointment for my ankle in a month.

Went for a short bike ride to see how my ankle is riding. It's a bit sore but hoping nothing more then that. If all ok in the morning will start trying to do a bit more riding until I can get back running.

Aim is to get rid of the weight I've put back on and try to lose some more.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm not in this thread but if anyone wants a free link to the Insanity workouts, DM me #beastmode


----------



## JT77 (Jan 3, 2017)

I lost over 2 stone from last year, started at a shocking 15'8, got down to 13'4 for my tough mudder in July but back to 13'10 which I'm ok with, plan to maintain my fitness and drop some more weight, doing a tough mudder n June again, and hoping to do the great north run in September. Would love to get to 12'7 but I still like a pint and the odd pizza so my diet is never going to be perfect but here's hoping.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

Hows everyone going over half way into the first month already.

Still going well hitting the gym 4 times a week and have actually started running with my son also.

Good news is he got excepted into Taunton AC and has his first session tonight.
I have been suffering bigtime from sore Calves and Achilles problems but have actually started running albeit in small chunks.
I have been fitted for some insoles and bought some new Asics this week and today I ran 5k in 21.17 although slightly sore now hopefully I can keep running at least twice a week as well as the gym.

I hope you are all on your way to a healthier you in 2017.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm doing good mate, back running 5 mile 3 times a week, lost a bit of time after 6 weeks off resting a pulled calf muscle.
Eating healthy, Yoga 3 times a week, 2 at home and 1 at a class,
Lost 4lb and keen as!
Good news on your lad getting into Taunton AC. I thought you looked tired on the You Tube vid


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm doing good mate, back running 5 mile 3 times a week, lost a bit of time after 6 weeks off resting a pulled calf muscle.
Eating healthy, Yoga 3 times a week, 2 at home and 1 at a class,
Lost 4lb and keen as!
Good news on your lad getting into Taunton AC. I thought you looked tired on the You Tube vid 

Click to expand...

Yes lol not the young whipper snapper I used to be unfortunately.

Well done you mate keep it going always good to hear people succeeding beats all the negative crap.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes lol not the young whipper snapper I used to be unfortunately.

Well done you mate keep it going always good to hear people succeeding beats all the negative crap.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tony, even baking my own healthy Oat biscuits to control the sweet tooth!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers Tony, even baking my own healthy Oat biscuits to control the sweet tooth!
		
Click to expand...

That's funny my wife and daughter have made me protein flapjacks.First batch was a bit wet but much better this time.


----------



## JT77 (Jan 17, 2017)

Been struggling with my diet but other than that going ok, running twice a week and circuits twice, but upping the running to 3x this week so see how I get on.
Proper trainers and insoles will hopefully help pj, I need some new running shoes as mine are a year old now, but they'll do me a few weeks more I think. 
Not stepped on scales yet, going to hold off til month end.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

JT77 said:



			Been struggling with my diet but other than that going ok, running twice a week and circuits twice, but upping the running to 3x this week so see how I get on.
Proper trainers and insoles will hopefully help pj, I need some new running shoes as mine are a year old now, but they'll do me a few weeks more I think. 
Not stepped on scales yet, going to hold off til month end.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I hope they do mate I really do need them too as Ryan loves me running with him.

Nutrition is the key to losing weight if you can get into a routine and stick to it.

All it comes down to at the end of the day is a want and will power,good luck you can do it mate.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			That's funny my wife and daughter have made me protein flapjacks.First batch was a bit wet but much better this time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on the lookout for a decent recipe, mine are simple, porridge oats, 1 egg and milk mixed together, I don't like sweetner so I've put a little bit of mixed fruit in, 10 mins to make and 25 mins in oven.


----------



## hovis (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm on the lookout for a decent recipe, mine are simple, porridge oats, 1 egg and milk mixed together, I don't like sweetner so I've put a little bit of mixed fruit in, 10 mins to make and 25 mins in oven.
		
Click to expand...

not much protein there though


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I'm on the lookout for a decent recipe, mine are simple, porridge oats, 1 egg and milk mixed together, I don't like sweetner so I've put a little bit of mixed fruit in, 10 mins to make and 25 mins in oven.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure its a Flapjack recipe but without the sweet stuff like syrup and sugar.

I know she uses my Whey protein powder and Peanut butter,not the best tasting but obviously better for you,


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 17, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes I hope they do mate I really do need them too as Ryan loves me running with him.QUOTE]

Tony, have you tried rolling your calves using a foam roller? They might be quite tight, hence the problems with them!
Rolling them helps to stretch them out, can be painful but well worth it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

Paperboy said:





pokerjoke said:



			Yes I hope they do mate I really do need them too as Ryan loves me running with him.QUOTE]

Tony, have you tried rolling your calves using a foam roller? They might be quite tight, hence the problems with them!
Rolling them helps to stretch them out, can be painful but well worth it.
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't but will look into it Simon yes they are tight but as you know its a slowly slowly process.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 17, 2017)

I've successfully cut the crap out of my diet and am averaging over 12000 steps a day, most of it brisk walking. move more, eat less seems to be working and I've lost 2.5kg.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

Well done Karen keep it going hopefully we can all get some good results this year and obviously feel better for it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

hovis said:



			not much protein there though
		
Click to expand...

Purely to replace chocolate or crisps or coca cola,


----------



## JT77 (Jan 17, 2017)

cheers PJ, I know I will get into it, I have a couple of things to train for this year, tough mudder, maybe 2 and hopefully the GNR, but have to wait for the later.  Need to start making my own lunches, I am pretty good at the start of the day, make my smoothie for breakfast and have that with museli, and dinner is ok, as the wife is making it and she is trying to lose weight too, lunch time in the work canteen is not so easy, and then weekend with alcohol! :O 
thanks for the support  keep up the good work folks !!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 17, 2017)

Tony one way to see is but your bare foot about 3 inches from the wall. Push your knee in towards the wall, if you can do that move your foot back again and repeat. Until you can't touch the wall without your ankle coming up of the ground.

Do it on both legs, apparently average is about 10 inches. My dodgy ankle I'm lucky to get 3 inches, and about 7.5 inches on my good leg. That will give you an odea about how tight your calves are.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

Will do when I get back home shortly


----------



## hovis (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Purely to replace chocolate or crisps or coca cola,
		
Click to expand...

i have a serious chocolate and sugar problem.  try sugar free jelly to take the edge off sugar cravings and "grenade karb killa bars"   are an amazing nice low carb/sugar chocolate bar.    i think tescos have started selling them in the heath section along with the protein powders.    expensive per bar but amazon sell them for about Â£18 a box


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

hovis said:



			i have a serious chocolate and sugar problem.  try sugar free jelly to take the edge off sugar cravings and "grenade karb killa bars"   are an amazing nice low carb/sugar chocolate bar.    i think tescos have started selling them in the heath section along with the protein powders.    expensive per bar but amazon sell them for about Â£18 a box
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, I'll take a look.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Tony one way to see is but your bare foot about 3 inches from the wall. Push your knee in towards the wall, if you can do that move your foot back again and repeat. Until you can't touch the wall without your ankle coming up of the ground.

Do it on both legs, apparently average is about 10 inches. My dodgy ankle I'm lucky to get 3 inches, and about 7.5 inches on my good leg. That will give you an odea about how tight your calves are.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Simon I am stiff from my run and stiffening as I write but I have just done your test and yes it was painful and I managed 2" with the left slightly less but fractions this to me sounds really bad.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 17, 2017)

Using myfitnesspal to track diet for the last couple of weeks. Other than a night out the weekend before last, all going pretty well there.

I am still travelling every week and living in hotels, so has been very difficult to find time or the space to train. So have just been doing some stretching, lunges, light weight squats, core work in hotel room 2-3 nights per week. Then also done soe pretty light deadlifts at the weekend when home. I also have a dodgy knee, so not wanting to do anything too strenuous too quickly.

But to be honest, living in a hotel, diet is always the hardest thing to manage, so at least I am managing that quite well. Think I've managed to drop 4-5lbs so far, but that was from a record high at Xmas!!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 17, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			To be fair Simon I am stiff from my run and stiffening as I write but I have just done your test and yes it was painful and I managed 2" with the left slightly less but fractions this to me sounds really bad.
		
Click to expand...

Tony plenty of you tube videos on calve rolling. Helped me a lot til I got injured. Looking forward to being able to do some proper exercise.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Tony plenty of you tube videos on calve rolling. Helped me a lot til I got injured. Looking forward to being able to do some proper exercise.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on it mate 2" is ridiculous.


----------



## DRW (Jan 17, 2017)

Just seen thread, as at 1/1/17 decided to lose the weight on I have put on over the last 2 years, gained about 3 stone  and on 3.1.17 weighed in at 14 stone 5 lbs.

Have set a target of 12 stone. 

Already lost 6 pounds by just not eating rubbish and not eating after 6pm each night, am fairly active but looking to get fitter by more golf, tennis(once a week) and table tennis(3-4 times a week).

As a bit of a challenge to myself, think I will say if I am 12 stone by H4H then I will donate Â£50 to H4H and if I don't hit/maintain the 12 stone until H4H then I will donate Â£75. Should help as I am a bit tight.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Just seen thread, as at 1/1/17 decided to lose the weight on I have put on over the last 2 years, gained about 3 stone  and on 3.1.17 weighed in at 14 stone 5 lbs.

Have set a target of 12 stone. 

Already lost 6 pounds by just not eating rubbish and not eating after 6pm each night, am fairly active but looking to get fitter by more golf, tennis(once a week) and table tennis(3-4 times a week).

As a bit of a challenge to myself, think I will say if I am 12 stone by H4H then I will donate Â£50 to H4H and if I don't hit/maintain the 12 stone until H4H then I will donate Â£75. Should help as I am a bit tight.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate always nice to have a target hope you do it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 17, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Tony plenty of you tube videos on calve rolling. Helped me a lot til I got injured. Looking forward to being able to do some proper exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Just watching some video clips and I think mine must be the tightest,really going to give the roller a go and loosen these things up.

Then I'm going to aim for 20 minutes for 5k


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 17, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Just watching some video clips and I think mine must be the tightest,really going to give the roller a go and loosen these things up.

Then I'm going to aim for 20 minutes for 5k
		
Click to expand...

Good luck my target is 25 minutes, my best is 27 minutes. But injury has put pay to any running since October. So only walking at the moment, find it very difficult to motivate myself to go for walks though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 17, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Good luck my target is 25 minutes, my best is 27 minutes. But injury has put pay to any running since October. So only walking at the moment, find it very difficult to motivate myself to go for walks though.
		
Click to expand...

Just did the wall thing, nowhere near at 3", 2 was a struggle!


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Just did the wall thing, nowhere near at 3", 2 was a struggle!
		
Click to expand...

My physio said 10cm's was good and 7cm was acceptable. Runners are known for suffering from tight calves, most of my running friends roll there calves.

*Sorry earlier got the measurement wrong earlier*, as just tried it myself. Left about 7cm's and the right one about 3cm's. Going to start to roll mine again.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 17, 2017)

Up to now sounds very positive for those that've replied - very impressive. I've managed to cut out the crap in the main. Taking breakfast, fruit and lunch to work and eating sensibly on a night. Struggling a bit with cravings for crisps - and all things sweet. My wife bought me some Hartley's jellies which are sugar fee and only 10 cals per pot. Also nibbling on raisins and nuts. Any healthy snack recommendations (that are more interesting than fruit) would be appreciated.

Exercise wise I'm using the cross trainer 4-5 times a week. Going for the occasional jog but like to do this on a morning so the recent frost has curtailed this. Back playing badminton once a week too. Had a few calls to play football and might take it up again, I've probably still got it... Just wary about injuries. Not weighed myself yet but am definitely getting fitter so pleased with that for now.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 21, 2017)

Well, after returning to table tennis in the summer I've been pleasantly surprised with my movement around the table, and some good long rallies wins. Tonight I decided to see how well the fitness thing was going and got the trackie bottoms and running shoes on.

I'm not as fit as I hoped but not bad for an excessively cuddly 58 year old. 2.5 miles with one brief stop at 2 miles, my excuse being it is a steep hill for a 1/4 mile.

Anyway, must stagger off for my heart attack.


----------



## ventura (Feb 1, 2017)

First month updates?

Lost 10lbs so far so pretty pleased and still sticking with it.

Think I'll be able to drop another stone based on diet before I need to start doing some more exercise too.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2017)

ventura said:



			First month updates?

.
		
Click to expand...


I've lost 4kg by sticking to the diet and doing a lot of walking (>400,000 steps in January). Have also started doing yoga which will hopefully help with my flexibility. Feeling fitter and a bit slimmer and am working up to getting back into running.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 1, 2017)

Have lost precisely 4lbs &#128514;  
Unfortunately, a few days after starting the diet I was given a new project at work that means that I've gone from 3 days per week to 6 x 10 hour shifts. Can't get to the gym or the golf club. Hopefully I should be finished in the next few weeks and I'll kick on from there.


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2017)

I've also lost 4lb and now is coming into 6N territory which means 5 weekends with copious amounts of beer


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2017)

Doing good, weight coming down and fitness on the rise.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 1, 2017)

Last month I managed to lose 10lb, probably all water retention.

To say jogged 5k for the first time in 3 months, icing the ankle as I type. Hoping it doesn't react badly tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm going in the wrong direction, struggling to cut out the late night snacks and due to the weather I'm not playing much or working much so I'm in couch Potatoe mode &#128563;&#128540;


----------



## RustyTom (Feb 2, 2017)

Me and my partner are getting married in Aug 2018 but wanted to get the weight off before then and then just keep it off rather than work like made trying to make target. 

My target is to be 12-12.5st for wedding. 

Weight at start of the year was 14.11, my heaviest i have ever been.

Current weight 14.3

I currently am working out 3 times a week with an occasional road run in between, if i dont fancy gym.

My workouts consist of roughly 3-5k treadmill (350 - 400 calorie burn), 8 mins on bike for warm up and then 10 mins on cross trainer afterwards (not a long session but i go to gym straight from a 12 hour nightshift and any more than that the personal trainer said i would struggle to sleep due to adrenaline)

Currently not doing any weights as im having rehab on a shoulder injury but hopfully in the next month or so i can start lifting some as my moobs are one of my biggest hates.

Eating a million times better this year. Homemade fruit/veg smooties for dinner and another during nightshift, with a nice wholesome meal around 6pm


Good luck to everyone.

Will follow this thread.


----------



## DRW (Feb 2, 2017)

Weight on 1.2 was 13st 8 lbs down from 14st 5lbs, lost 11lbs in Jan. Only another 1st 8lbs to go :smirk:


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 2, 2017)

Some great results for some so far keep it going it takes time.

Myself I have finished with weight loss down to 12st 4 from 14 1/2 3 years ago so now its all about definition for me.

Still at the gym 3 or 4 times a week and the odd run here and there but calf restricting the running.

Really nailed down the nutrition now.

Hopefully this year many more can keep it going.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 2, 2017)

Don't hate me but... I'm trying to put weight on. Want to increase muscle mass and get back to previous fitness levels.

Anyway, started the year at 55Kg and I'm now 53.9Kg (8st 7lbs). So it's not going to entirely to plan. No, I'm not ill, it's early days yet as I'm still burning off the winter coat.

I had to give up running early in 2016 due to damage done to a reconstructed left foot (long story) and since then I've become increasingly unfit through a lack of exercise. Switched to using an exercise bike for aerobics instead now. Already feeling a lot stronger and revitalised and hopefully this might also convert to some benefits on the golf course this year.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 2, 2017)

Weighed in yesterday at 12st 1lb/77.7kg so 6lb's off in the month. BMI whatever that is was 25.6 - so close to not being in the overweight category. More than happy with that loss though. My diet is pretty good during the week but can't resist the odd takeaway and a few (ahem) beers at the weekend. Or a few treats from my daughter treat cupboard. Or a sticky toffee pudding... Yep I'm just a greedy man. 

Training wise am doing well. Use the cross trainer 4 times a week. Jogging once or twice a week. Badminton once a week. Considering going back to my first love of football - just don't want to end up injured again. 

Thinking my fitness was improved I went to me mates boxing gym. 3 x 2 minute intervals of skipping/shadow boxing/heavy bag and sprints nearly killed me. We had a spar at the end and I was the only one blowing with a a face the colour of a radish. Showed me I still had a way to go.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Don't hate me but... I'm trying to put weight on. Want to increase muscle mass and get back to previous fitness levels.

Anyway, started the year at 55Kg and I'm now 53.9Kg (8st 7lbs). So it's not going to entirely to plan. No, I'm not ill, it's early days yet as I'm still burning off the winter coat.

I had to give up running early in 2016 due to damage done to a reconstructed left foot (long story) and since then I've become increasingly unfit through a lack of exercise. Switched to using an exercise bike for aerobics instead now. Already feeling a lot stronger and revitalised and hopefully this might also convert to some benefits on the golf course this year.
		
Click to expand...

Have a pizza and beer for me Jim!


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Don't hate me but... I'm trying to put weight on. Want to increase muscle mass and get back to previous fitness levels.

Anyway, started the year at 55Kg and I'm now 53.9Kg (8st 7lbs). So it's not going to entirely to plan. No, I'm not ill, it's early days yet as I'm still burning off the winter coat.

I had to give up running early in 2016 due to damage done to a reconstructed left foot (long story) and since then I've become increasingly unfit through a lack of exercise. Switched to using an exercise bike for aerobics instead now. Already feeling a lot stronger and revitalised and hopefully this might also convert to some benefits on the golf course this year.
		
Click to expand...

I think I was heavier than that when I started high school aged 11 :rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2017)

Bloody hell that was brutal,yesterday I went to the fitness class at the gym for the first time in over a year due to calf problems.

I actually did better than I expected and lasted about 42 of the 45 minutes before having to stop,however last night and this morning my lower back and buttocks are tender to say the least.

So no gym this morning but did some shrugs and pull ups at home and actually beat my record on my pull ups doing 54 good ones in 8 minutes,funny old game this fitness lark.


----------



## Val (Feb 9, 2017)

Stagnated the last few weeks losing nowt. Started running again every morning before work doing just 2k and will gradually get that up to 5K 3 times a week and 2 k twice before committing to doing 10k runs again. 

Food is fine, beer is cruicifying me.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 9, 2017)

I've started jogging again this week, done 10 miles over 3 evenings at about 11:30 minute miles.

Specialist about my ankle tomorrow morning. Now I want it to be tendinitis after 5 months of pain sometimes just walking. That pain has eased off considerably.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Bloody hell that was brutal,yesterday I went to the fitness class at the gym for the first time in over a year due to calf problems.

I actually did better than I expected and lasted about 42 of the 45 minutes before having to stop,however last night and this morning my lower back and buttocks are tender to say the least.

So no gym this morning but did some shrugs and pull ups at home and actually beat my record on my pull ups doing 54 good ones in 8 minutes,funny old game this fitness lark.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got yourself a foam roller, use mine after every run now and definitely making a difference to recovery.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm banging it on, I've got this stupid Misfit watch I wear, I input my food into My Fitness Pal but all it's telling me is I'm eating & drinking too much and all the wrong things at all the wrong times and not excercising enough &#128563;

I'm a lost cause &#128542;


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 10, 2017)

Just back from my specialist appointment fro my ankle. Good news it's not tendonitis, but still need to take it easy as I've got an anaterior impingement "osteophyte".
 I can go back to riding, golf and hockey. Limited too 2 miles jogging twice a week. Then gradually building it up every few weeks


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 10, 2017)

Good grief, I've eaten a lot of peanut butter this week. I've managed to stop losing weight and I've held steady at 54.0Kgs for four days in a row.

Phew!


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Good grief, I've eaten a lot of peanut butter this week. I've managed to stop losing weight and I've held steady at 54.0Kgs for four days in a row.

Phew! 

Click to expand...

54kg's, jeezo. I could lose my body from the hips down and still be heavier


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 10, 2017)

I should have been a jockey.


----------



## hovis (Feb 10, 2017)

why do people bang on about starting up jogging?.    on the list of burn fat and get fit it wouldn't even be in the top ten of preferred exercises

crossfit
hit training 
weight training   all knock spots off jogging.    however jogging is good for destroying knees and ankles


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			why do people bang on about starting up jogging?.    on the list of burn fat and get fit it wouldn't even be in the top ten of preferred exercises

crossfit
hit training 
weight training   all knock spots off jogging.    however jogging is good for destroying knees and ankles
		
Click to expand...

Jogging/running for me is about the social side of things. Also I don't overly like it and it's helped me improve my lack a dasical attitude. Keeping myself going etc


----------



## hovis (Feb 10, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Jogging/running for me is about the social side of things. Also I don't overly like it and it's helped me improve my lack a dasical attitude. Keeping myself going etc
		
Click to expand...

social side????   when I'm running I'm struggling to answer questions with a yes or no without thinking my lungs are going to burst out of my nose and mouth.   now fishing on the other hand &#128513;


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			social side????   when I'm running I'm struggling to answer questions with a yes or no without thinking my lungs are going to burst out of my nose and mouth.   now fishing on the other hand &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

In races exactly the same for me, but on a Wednesday night jogging running with friends enough to get the heart beat up and have a chat. Same with park run on a Saturday at the moment, when I can run for more then 2 miles without a reaction. I'll be using that as my effortrun, then a nice cup of tea and a chat after.

So hope that's what your after on your &#127907; Trip &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2017)

Whilst not playing golf currently midweek, I push myself to a bit of dog walking, trouble is I love the treats also when I get back in &#128540;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			why do people bang on about starting up jogging?.    on the list of burn fat and get fit it wouldn't even be in the top ten of preferred exercises

crossfit
hit training 
weight training   all knock spots off jogging.    however jogging is good for destroying knees and ankles
		
Click to expand...

It's the easiest and simplest form of exercise for most, who is banging on about it?


----------



## hovis (Feb 10, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It's the easiest and simplest form of exercise for most, who is banging on about it?
		
Click to expand...

every time a thread appears about fitness most will post "ive just started jogging again to loose some weight"

its easy and simple for a reason.   man up and lift something heavy &#128512;.   then spend two weeks in bed with a bad back


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			every time a thread appears about fitness most will post "ive just started jogging again to loose some weight"

its easy and simple for a reason.   man up and lift something heavy &#128512;.   then spend two weeks in bed with a bad back
		
Click to expand...

Is that why you seem grumpy today?


----------



## hovis (Feb 10, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Is that why you seem grumpy today? 

Click to expand...

no,  i shut my 3 wood in the boot!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			no,  i shut my 3 wood in the boot!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, didn't think you were too happy today


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 10, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Just back from my specialist appointment fro my ankle. Good news it's not tendonitis, but still need to take it easy as I've got an anaterior impingement "osteophyte".
 I can go back to riding, golf and hockey. Limited too 2 miles jogging twice a week. Then gradually building it up every few weeks 

Click to expand...

Great news Simon


----------



## hovis (Feb 10, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry to hear that mate, didn't think you were too happy today 

Click to expand...

well,   my wife took the dog bed out of the boot whilst i was holding it open.   she managed to drag my 3 wood half way out with the bed.   so I'll feel better after i give her a back hander and frog march her to the atm for a new shaft  ( i write looking over my shoulder)


----------



## Rooter (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			why do people bang on about starting up jogging?.    on the list of burn fat and get fit it wouldn't even be in the top ten of preferred exercises

crossfit
hit training 
weight training   all knock spots off jogging.    however jogging is good for destroying knees and ankles
		
Click to expand...

Maybe some of us enjoy it, its free and like to enter races or do parkruns to challenge ourselves..  

I also do Hiit and weights.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			Whilst not playing golf currently midweek, I push myself to a bit of dog walking, trouble is I love the treats also when I get back in &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Are you not supposed to give the treats to the dog


----------



## hovis (Feb 10, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Maybe some of us enjoy it, its free and like to enter races or do parkruns to challenge ourselves..  

I also do Hiit and weights.
		
Click to expand...

people who run for fun!!!!!  just don't get it.   i get tired driving 10 miles


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 10, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Great news Simon
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris now I just need to hit the range, and work on my lesson from 5 months ago &#128514;


----------



## Rooter (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			people who run for fun!!!!!  just don't get it.   i get tired driving 10 miles
		
Click to expand...

each to their own


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 10, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Cheers Chris now I just need to hit the range, and work on my lesson from 5 months ago &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

You have plenty time to start creaming it before Kent


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			people who run for fun!!!!!  just don't get it.   i get tired driving 10 miles
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need to do some cardio, instead of the weights!


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			You have plenty time to start creaming it before Kent
		
Click to expand...

He loves the links, there's no trees &#128514;&#128514;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			well,   my wife took the dog bed out of the boot whilst i was holding it open.   she managed to drag my 3 wood half way out with the bed.   so I'll feel better after i give her a back hander and frog march her to the atm for a new shaft  ( i write looking over my shoulder)
		
Click to expand...

It's a good excuse for a matching Driver as well 

You just dislike running because of the Military background, easiest exercise for the lazy Unit PTI's.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			why do people bang on about starting up jogging?.    on the list of burn fat and get fit it wouldn't even be in the top ten of preferred exercises

crossfit
hit training 
weight training   all knock spots off jogging.    however jogging is good for destroying knees and ankles
		
Click to expand...

Each to there own mate.
If I could run every day id be a happy man,ive been running since I was 9 and now 51 injuries due to football not running have virtually stopped me today I only ran for 12 minutes but it was heaven.

I also have never had bad knees or ankles from running all my injuries stem from football,as I said each to there own.

I agree with you on one thing though running to lose weight is poppycock unless your nutrition is right.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			He loves the links, there's no trees &#128514;&#128514;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Ouch&#128540;


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			He loves the links, there's no trees &#128514;&#128514;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I don't even remember what a golf course looks like. Let along a links course &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## RustyTom (Feb 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			why do people bang on about starting up jogging?.    on the list of burn fat and get fit it wouldn't even be in the top ten of preferred exercises

crossfit
hit training 
weight training   all knock spots off jogging.    however jogging is good for destroying knees and ankles
		
Click to expand...

I work nights and the only time to work out is after the night shift, if youve got the energy to HIT training and get to sleep while the adrenaline is pumping then carry on but id rather go for a 3 mile jog, eat healthy and know that i can sleep when i get back.

Also, as much as id love to do weights, my shoulder is currently in rehab so weights is a no no.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2017)

I've been doing pretty well but had my first booze of the year today. Two pints and I am fleeing now!

:cheers:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2017)

So i have found a running partner! An old mate of mine not seen for ages, caught up with him at the pub watching the rugby, said what i was doing and he offered to help! Said he hadn't run for ages and would be fun. Been out with him a few times now and its going well to my target of sub 60min 10k for the race i am in on 28th May. But god, he is a nutter.

For someone that hasn't run for months, yesterdays early run, he arrives at mine. Already sweating... He ran to mine for a warm up, its 4k from his house! Then we go out for an interval 4k, get back, i am purple and blowing out of many holes. Then he says right i'm off, gonna run to work! His work is a further 4k! So his second run in 4 months is 12k total.. Animal!

Also started inbetween running doing https://stronglifts.com/5x5/ my brother had a squat rack, bench and weights gathering dust, so i went and stole them. Don't wait to gain muscles, just get stronger.

So far so good, plan is to do 3 runs and 3 weight sessions a week and full rest day. So far so good, unintentionally lost 8lb (im only 11st1lb now) so need to keep an eye on it, as weight loss wasn' something i really wanted, but if its fat going now, then i'm hoping it will go back up with muscle.

Also been on the Joe Wicks (the bodycoach) eating plan for about 3 weeks now (with the wife, so its easier! she is doing his HIIT workouts), so much more energy!

So, so far so good, enjoying it, enjoying running with someone so much better than me (and very patient!) and loving the weights!

Roll on May 28th!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 25, 2017)

First full run at park run this morning since beginning of October. 32 minutes not to bad as on grass and have to go up a hill 3 times. 
Just trying to rebuild my running fitness back up as that was hard work!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 1, 2017)

Yet again a month flies by I hope everyone is sticking to there plan.

I have actually lost 4lbs when I wasn't really trying to it must be down to the HIIT class I have attended and a little bit of jogging although the calf has gone again now.

Nutrition is very good also.

Hope to hear some inspirational results not excuses they are getting boring now.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 1, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Hope to hear some inspirational results not excuses they are getting boring now.
		
Click to expand...

Ran 6k 3 times last week, all with sub 6 minute 1km splits. So i am well on target, 3 weeks into 5x5 stronglifts too and they are getting heavy!

Following the bodycoach food plan still (although had a few days off for my b'day) and loving it. 3 months to go until my first 10k race! Target has moved to sub 55 minute now.

An unintentionally, under 11stone for the first time since secondary school.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 1, 2017)

I've not started, just can't find the motivation, but I need to do something. While out in Newcastle last week, I went to the weight house for an accurate weigh in and found out that i'm 16st 7lbs 1oz, never been above 16st before. 

That works out at gaining nearly a stone and a half since I stopped training.

So just need to find the motivation.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Ran 6k 3 times last week, all with sub 6 minute 1km splits. So i am well on target, 3 weeks into 5x5 stronglifts too and they are getting heavy!

Following the bodycoach food plan still (although had a few days off for my b'day) and loving it. 3 months to go until my first 10k race! Target has moved to sub 55 minute now.

An unintentionally, under 11stone for the first time since secondary school.
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate that's a good improvement and your well on target.
Keep it up I can see sub 55


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm keeping pretty much to the diet although moving in with the in laws has disrupted the routine somewhat and a few takeaways have happened!

It varies but I'm down about 5kg since the start of the year.

Doing lots of walking - averaged over 13000 steps/day in February.

Still doing yoga, finding it surprisingly difficult. Probably need to do more than just one class a week but that's all I can fit in at the moment.

Went for my first run in years at the weekend and did surprisingly well - all my brisk walking must have upped my fitness a bit. Was hoping to do parkrun on Saturday but it turns out it's the first medal of the year so I'll play that instead.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm keeping pretty much to the diet although moving in with the in laws has disrupted the routine somewhat and a few takeaways have happened!

It varies but I'm down about 5kg since the start of the year.

Doing lots of walking - averaged over 13000 steps/day in February.

Still doing yoga, finding it surprisingly difficult. Probably need to do more than just one class a week but that's all I can fit in at the moment.

Went for my first run in years at the weekend and did surprisingly well - all my brisk walking must have upped my fitness a bit. Was hoping to do parkrun on Saturday but it turns out it's the first medal of the year so I'll play that instead.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Karen some progress made onwards and upwards:thup:


----------



## DRW (Mar 1, 2017)

Weight on 1.3 was 13st 7 lbs only down by 1lbs in Feb(12lbs in total), due to 2 weeks of eating takeaways. Only 1st 7lbs to go, get my head back down.

Teacher says thats a Fail for Feb.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 1, 2017)

Big up for me!! Selfish time :whoo:
Absolutely flying at the moment, weight down to 13st 10lbs, 3lb off 2st, been doing Yoga since the New Year and upped my running to 3-4 times a week and distance from 5 mile to 10k.
In London tonight and just been for a 6.75 mile run around Hyde and Green Parks, clocked a fastest 10k in over 12 months, just over 57 minutes :whoo:

Hope I haven't jinxed myself!


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 3, 2017)

Lost 7lb's last month which I'm happy about considering the rubbish I ate and drank at the end of the month.

Slowly building my fitness back up. Trying no to over do it on my ankle, 5 miles on Wednesday was a mile too much. Think I'll stick to 5k's for a while and maybe do a bit more at the end of the month.


----------



## DRW (Apr 3, 2017)

Weight on 1.4 was 13st 3 lbs only down by 4lbs in Mar(16lbs in total), but only got my head back down on the 20.3 after dads funeral, so fairly happy moving in the right direction again. 

Only 1st 3lbs to go.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Weight on 1.4 was 13st 3 lbs only down by 4lbs in Mar(16lbs in total), but only got my head back down on the 20.3 after dads funeral, so fairly happy moving in the right direction again. 

Only 1st 3lbs to go.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your loss, hopefully the keep fit will give you a distraction.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 3, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Big up for me!! Selfish time :whoo:
Absolutely flying at the moment, weight down to 13st 10lbs, 3lb off 2st, been doing Yoga since the New Year and upped my running to 3-4 times a week and distance from 5 mile to 10k.
In London tonight and just been for a 6.75 mile run around Hyde and Green Parks, clocked a fastest 10k in over 12 months, just over 57 minutes :whoo:

Hope I haven't jinxed myself!
		
Click to expand...

Did you mean a walk around the park:ears:

Well done though mate that's really good progression keep it up.

Cheers for the boys support as well much appreciated:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Did you mean a walk around the park:ears:

Well done though mate that's really good progression keep it up.

Cheers for the boys support as well much appreciated:thup:
		
Click to expand...

At least I don't get beat by me lad :rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 4, 2017)

Well done guys. I am well ahead of my schedule, although been so busy past week, but I managed my first ever 10k last week when I was in Berlin, got back to my hotel at 8k and just decided to do a Forrest Gump and keep on runnin' managed 10k in under 59 minutes too!

So now have just under 2 months to my race, so now the serious training starts. No new target yet, but sub 55 would be nice. Have stopped the weights for a bit, was over doing it a little. Diet has gone a bit downhill as has my medical condition, but working hard!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 4, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			At least I don't get beat by me lad :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes mate you just have to let them win as it helps boost their confidence

As usual down the gym 4 or 5 times a week plus a couple of 15-20 minute runs no weight gain or loss.

Have hit a couple of personal best if anyone fancies giving me a challenge.

100 pull ups in under 13 minutes
50 pull ups in 4m 3s all done with underhand grip so hard on the biceps.

Also up to 6 mins for a plank aiming for 10 by xmas.

Keep up the good work boys


----------



## DRW (May 3, 2017)

Weight on 1.5 was 12st 13 lbs lost 4lbs in April(20lbs in total), 13lbs more to go before H4H. 

 Another month gone, hows everyone doing ?


----------



## JT77 (May 3, 2017)

I feel like I am getting there, have Tough Mudder Scotland in 6 or so weeks, then Great North Run in September, my main goal for this year is under 2hours for the GNR.  Currently 13 stone 6, ideally now I would like to get to 12 7, but that would take a lot of effort but i think I need to be shooting that for the GNR at least.  Glad people are doing well, I still find diet and alcohol the main problems, I love the exercise parts, but hate not having a few beers/bottle wine on the weekend, so thats my downfall!
Running 3x a week, couple 5/6 miles and a longer sunday run, 9 miles.  times are at 9.10 per mile for the 9, so I need to speed up a bit, but I have until September so I am confident I can.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 3, 2017)

Ticking along nicely as usual currently 12 st 4 from a starting point of 14 1/2 two years ago.

This week I have been chosen to play for Ilfracombe in a club against club match and need a pair of black trousers so I looked out my old Ping ones.

About 5 years old now but I remember buying them at 36 waist although I was about a 38 purely as an incentive to lose timber,they are now at least 2 inches too big and all the belts I bought at the time will now need new holes punched in them.

The key really is nutrition as it wont make a blind bit of difference how hard your training if your nutrition is poor.

Beat my pull up record by 2 seconds this month so 50 in 4 mins and 1 sec.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## RustyTom (May 3, 2017)

Down to 13st 10 from around 14st 10 at the start of the year. Run my first 5k this year last week, ended up running 5.6k or 3.5miles at a pace of 8:26 a mile. Goal is for 13st by end of summer. Diet is alot better now.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 30, 2017)

Well another month flies by.

A bit of a mix for me the last month as I have had 2 injuries my calf has gone again after getting up to 30 minutes running and stupidly at kids football last week I tweeked my hamstring so 4 weeks rest and maybe I will actually quit trying to run altogether and stick to the bike.

Been to the gym 5 times a week and have been hitting PBs on a regular basis and have felt really strong.

All the gym work has really helped my golf as my driving is unbelievable compared to the past and I'm longer than ever off the tee.

Hope there is more good news off others.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 30, 2017)

Got myself back into running at the start of April, and have run 144 miles since then. Starting to enjoy it again after a 6 months away from it. 

Signed up for the Birmingham marathon in October, seems the right thing to do after 5 half marathons. Time to tackle the big one.


----------



## Rooter (May 31, 2017)

So after my 10k last week, i have aggravated a tendon in my foot, so moving to the bike for a bit while it sorts its self. Have lost a load of weight again, not intentionally, now at 10st 10 (lost about a stone since xmas now) which i dont think i have been since my school days. Some of it probably from my illness, but muscle tone has definitely increased. Next 10k entered for 19th July, so hoping my foot is better by then and i can attack a decent time!


----------



## JT77 (May 31, 2017)

Going good at the minute, sitting at 13 stone, managed 30 miles running in the last week and a bit, pretty much pain free, running tonight, playing plenty golf and kicking the ball round with the weeman.  
Diet is still not great, but def better, trying to ease off the bread, but I really like it so it's tough! 
Keep er lit chaps!


----------



## DRW (May 31, 2017)

Weight on 31.5 is 12st 8 lbs lost 5lbs in May(25lbs in total), keeping moving in the right direction, hopefully hit 12 stone target in the next couple of months. 

Amazing how much running your doing, great stuff. Used to love running when a teenager but don't think I would now like to pound the streets/body now.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 31, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Got myself back into running at the start of April, and have run 144 miles since then. Starting to enjoy it again after a 6 months away from it. 

Signed up for the Birmingham marathon in October, seems the right thing to do after 5 half marathons. Time to tackle the big one.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with the marathon as you probably realise its a different and much harder challenge.

When I was a runner I ran over 60 half marathons but only one marathon and to be honest half marathons were too far for me.

As I remember I walked and jogged very slowly the last 6 miles of the marathon it was brutal and painful.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 31, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Weight on 31.5 is 12st 8 lbs lost 5lbs in May(25lbs in total), keeping moving in the right direction, hopefully hit 12 stone target in the next couple of months. 

Amazing how much running your doing, great stuff. Used to love running when a teenager but don't think I would now like to pound the streets/body now.
		
Click to expand...

Good going mate keep it up that targets in the bag:thup:


----------



## Bazzatron (May 31, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Good luck with the marathon as you probably realise its a different and much harder challenge.

When I was a runner I ran over 60 half marathons but only one marathon and to be honest half marathons were too far for me.

As I remember I walked and jogged very slowly the last 6 miles of the marathon it was brutal and painful.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Furthest I've run so far is 14.5, under no illusions how hard it is especially weighing 16st 7lb


----------



## DRW (Jun 30, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			(25lbs in total), keeping moving in the right direction, hopefully hit 12 stone target in the next couple of months.
		
Click to expand...

Bottoms, Father I have sinned and eaten far too many pies, sweets, cakes, double dinners and ice creams.

Weight on 30.6 is 12st 11 lbs put on 3lbs in June, doh :rofl:

Must get head down before H4H to lose the rest or its going to cost me the topup of Â£25 donation.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 30, 2017)

1st Jan I was 14st 6

Today I am 13st 3 

Target is 12st 2 ideally

Lost a fair bit compared to last year, still got work to do.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 30, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			1st Jan I was 14st 6

Today I am 13st 3 

Target is 12st 2 ideally

Lost a fair bit compared to last year, still got work to do.
		
Click to expand...

Mate 2 years ago I was 14 1/2 now I'm 12.4
I have lost 5 inches off my waist and have needed a whole new wardrobe.

Good luck with it all its a long process.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2017)

Weight is down to 10st 12 now. although starting to creep up again now which is good. Serious triathlon training has kicked in now, hoping to stay injury free which is the main idea for me now. lowering the running as my ankles and knees are starting to be a pain sometimes, so dropping to 2 runs a week.

Swimming is my biggest issue, its harder than i remember! And i worked out i have now swam a length for over 20 years! Have booked some lessons and my first is tonight. Loving the bike, done the tri race route 3 times now and now working on dropping my time, need to cut 8 minutes off it.

So my typical week now looks something like 1.5-2 hours running, 3-4 hours bike, 2 hours swimming and 2 hours weights. My illness is under control now i am on some new drugs, so its all out beast mode now!! Need to get on some brick sessions in the next few weeks too.

Oh and i have another 10k race on the 23rd!


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2017)

Firmly back in the zone, dropped 13lbs in total and recovering from another running injury. If I dropped another 10-14 lbs I'd be more than happy but even dropping 7lbs I'd be at my lowest in 4 years.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 30, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Mate 2 years ago I was 14 1/2 now I'm 12.4
I have lost 5 inches off my waist and have needed a whole new wardrobe.

Good luck with it all its a long process.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, trying my best this year after putting on a load last year.


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers, trying my best this year after putting on a load last year.
		
Click to expand...

Youre doing superb big fella, keep it up


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm off the wagon big time and too scared to get on the scales! I'm in denial!!


----------



## JT77 (Jun 30, 2017)

Still at 13 stone, which I'm happy about as tough mudder was 2 weeks ago tomorrow and I had a rather large week!! Back on it this week, ran twice and played golf 3 times and a couple 9s too, 5 miles tonight at 8.30 ave, GNR is the next target! 
Keep going folks, FD, only way to know what's going on is to step on those scales &#128561;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2017)

JT77 said:



			Keep going folks, FD, only way to know what's going on is to step on those scales &#128561;
		
Click to expand...

Finally bit the bullet... I'm 1kg up on my lowest this year but still almost 3kg lighter than in January. Need to get back on the diet soon though or that won't last!


----------



## JT77 (Jul 6, 2017)

Excellent, not as bad as maybe u thought 
I'm currently nursing an iffy knee so going easy on the running and feeling sorry for myself but trying desperately to avoid the choccy biscuits :0


----------



## Rooter (Dec 19, 2017)

Nigh on 6 months since anyone replied to this! I assume you are all sat on your backsides eating mince pies!

My year has been ok, illness held me back a bit at times, as did an achilles issues. but my year to date in numbers,

5k record 26:36
10k record 54.23
Completed my first Sprint Triathlon

Next year is go big or go home, I have the following goals written in my diary which i will achieve or die trying!

Sub 25min 5k
Sub 50 min 10k
Sub 2hr 1/2 marathon
Swim 1km non stop
Run/Cycle total of 1000km+ for 2018


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 19, 2017)

Still going strong mate,the last 6 weeks have been the toughest as my back keeps spasming so been struggling.Well done to you also.Good to see you still have goals,good luck.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 19, 2017)

Definitely didn't get done what I wanted to even with the wedding motivation. A house move/ wedding and home renovation just left no time.

I am on it now though, gym joined and healthy eating plan made. Weighed myself before the first gym session last week and I was 93kg, 4 days later I was 89 so a quick start showing how podgy I was. Hopefully by old farts v whippersnappers I will be under 80kg.....should be easily achieveable if I stick to my plan. Ideally would like to get to 75kg


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 26, 2019)

Not sure if there's been an updated version or not so thought I'd see how people have been doing.

Back on it (again). Joined a new gym, had a couple of sessions with a PT there and have been given a programme and calorie counter (myfitnesspal). Did dry Jan and have really cut down on my booze intake, eating healthier than ever and taking in more protien through protien powder and chicken etc.

Been going to the gym 2-3 times a week, doing more circuit/weights and trying to get a session of cardio in to try get my fitness levels up to doing a 5k run under 30 mins and aiming for a 10k run this year is my tick list event for the year. Currently at around 33-35 for 5k.

Frustrating things despite all this is that I'm not losing as much as I thought I would despite being in calorie deficit just about everyday and sometimes by between 400-800 calories. Body shape has slightly changed but not by much to say I've been on it for 2 months.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 26, 2019)

Good lad Marshy! Stick at it, body changes take a long time!

Taken from my goals post over a year ago:

*Sub 25min 5k *- Am now at 22 minutes
*Sub 50 min 10k* - Done, 49:22 is my best so far, now aiming for sub 45 minutes
*Sub 2hr 1/2 marathon* - Done, 1:57 is my best race time, aiming for sub 1:50 at Reading half marathon next month.
*Swim 1km non stop* - Not done, but getting there slowly! Swimming is hard!!
*Run/Cycle total of 1000km+ for 2018* - Easily done! I ran over 1000km last year alone!!

Goals for this year are to learn to swim PROPERLY!! My big aim is a full distance Ironman next year. 2.4 mile swim, 112 mile bike and 26.2 mile run! no target time, just finish it! So this year i am going to try and do a half ironman in september ish,

Weight is the same, 72kg


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

I ran the 5k Parkrun on Saturday morning. It was the first time I've done one since September 2017. Was expecting to be over 28 mins but managed it in 27:18, which only 39 seconds slower than my personal best. So, pleasantly surprised.

I go to the gym still, but only once a week if that. I just find it so boring. I'm thinking about enrolling in some of the half hour classes they do just to mix it up a bit. 

Still have footy training on Wednesdays and match on Sunday morning too. That's the most enjoyable kind of exercise.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Good lad Marshy! Stick at it, body changes take a long time!

Taken from my goals post over a year ago:

*Sub 25min 5k *- Am now at 22 minutes
*Sub 50 min 10k* - Done, 49:22 is my best so far, now aiming for sub 45 minutes
*Sub 2hr 1/2 marathon* - Done, 1:57 is my best race time, aiming for sub 1:50 at Reading half marathon next month.
*Swim 1km non stop* - Not done, but getting there slowly! Swimming is hard!!
*Run/Cycle total of 1000km+ for 2018* - Easily done! I ran over 1000km last year alone!!

Goals for this year are to learn to swim PROPERLY!! My big aim is a full distance Ironman next year. 2.4 mile swim, 112 mile bike and 26.2 mile run! no target time, just finish it! So this year i am going to try and do a half ironman in september ish,

Weight is the same, 72kg
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a superb effort mate, has your body shape changed?


----------



## DRW (Feb 26, 2019)

DRW said:



			Weight on 30.6 is 12st 11 lbs
		
Click to expand...

Bad news for me,  Went back upto 14st 3lbs at Christmas, now 13st 6lbs.

Well done to the people who stuck with it.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm not the tallest person on the planet and at 14st i was getting on for morbidly obese. 6 months on and I'm down to 10st 12lb and have dropped 4 inches off my waist. Running 5k 3 times a week although ran a full 10k on Sunday in just under an hour.  I plan to get to 9st something , even just for a day . I find I really enjoy the running


----------



## Rooter (Feb 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s a superb effort mate, has your body shape changed?
		
Click to expand...

Not massively i dont think, but people think i have lost weight by looking at me, but the scales are the same. Would like to rid a few wobbly bits still, but there is the start of a 6 pack coming and i do very little weights or core work, in fact thats on my to do this year, is to buy some kettle bells and have just a little 20 minute set to do 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 26, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			I'm not the tallest person on the planet and at 14st i was getting on for morbidly obese. 6 months on and I'm down to 10st 12lb and have dropped 4 inches off my waist. Running 5k 3 times a week although ran a full 10k on Sunday in just under an hour.  I plan to get to 9st something , even just for a day . I find I really enjoy the running
		
Click to expand...

That's fantastic, did you lose the weight just by running and diet changes?


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 26, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			That's fantastic, did you lose the weight just by running and diet changes?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, healthy eating and exercise . I still go out and have a drink and enjoy a meal. One of the big changes has been cutting out the evening snacking or when I do have something it's a healthier option. Frozen fruit and yoghurt is nice


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Yes, healthy eating and exercise . I still go out and have a drink and enjoy a meal. One of the big changes has been cutting out the evening snacking or when I do have something it's a healthier option. Frozen fruit and yoghurt is nice
		
Click to expand...

Fair play, that's the hardest thing for me. Not that I'm obese or anything (12 st 8 and I'm 6 foot tall) but I'd like to be under 12 stone, it's just that healthy food is so bland and unfilling compared to the alternatives. I don't even eat that much during the week, but Friday & Saturday night it always has to be a takeaway with the missus. Can't resist it. Consequently my weight stays roughly the same from week to week - I can lose 2 lbs from Monday to Thursday, then put it back on over the weekend - even with the Saturday golf and Sunday footy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			Not sure if there's been an updated version or not so thought I'd see how people have been doing.

Back on it (again). Joined a new gym, had a couple of sessions with a PT there and have been given a programme and calorie counter (myfitnesspal). Did dry Jan and have really cut down on my booze intake, eating healthier than ever and taking in more protien through protien powder and chicken etc.

Been going to the gym 2-3 times a week, doing more circuit/weights and trying to get a session of cardio in to try get my fitness levels up to doing a 5k run under 30 mins and aiming for a 10k run this year is my tick list event for the year. Currently at around 33-35 for 5k.

Frustrating things despite all this is that I'm not losing as much as I thought I would despite being in calorie deficit just about everyday and sometimes by between 400-800 calories. Body shape has slightly changed but not by much to say I've been on it for 2 months.
		
Click to expand...

Dont get too worried about your weight, stick at the exercising and make sure you eat well and you'll see the difference, everybody is different.

Myfitnesspal is a rasper of an app, simple and easy to use and it focus' my mind. 

Best of luck mate.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Dont get too worried about your weight, stick at the exercising and make sure you eat well and you'll see the difference, everybody is different.

Myfitnesspal is a rasper of an app, simple and easy to use and it focus' my mind.

Best of luck mate.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu. Yes, myfitnesspal definitely changes your mind when choosing what to eat and the guilt of having to input it your app.

Yes not bothered about what I actually weigh just want to start to feel and see the difference.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 27, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			I'll give it a go this year...

Currently weighing in at 16st 7lbs - 231lbs
Target weight - 14st - 196lbs
Target for this year - Sub 2hr 1/2 Mary (Sub 1hr 50m would be amazing)..

I'll keep everyone updated...
		
Click to expand...

You can lose a bit if weight by shaving your hea......


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 27, 2019)

Captainron said:



			You can lose a bit if weight by shaving your hea......


Click to expand...

Not as much as you could by shaving your palms ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Captainron (Feb 27, 2019)

Credit where itâ€™s due. StuC has really really turned it round. Looks well these days and I am super impressed with his dedication. 

I need to lose a stone or 2 and have been hitting the gym since December. Do still need to alter my eating and drinking (work doesnâ€™t help though)


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 27, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Credit where itâ€™s due. StuC has really really turned it round. Looks well these days and I am super impressed with his dedication.

I need to lose a stone or 2 and have been hitting the gym since December. Do still need to alter my eating and drinking (work doesnâ€™t help though)
		
Click to expand...

I've been useless TBH. I'm half a stone down on where I started. Need to shift another 2 stone before the end of Summer!!


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2019)

i've just started running for the first time since i was a kid, just a mile up and down drive (not just mine !) but is uphill, pretty much killed my legs for a week first time but even after a just a couple more times i don't ache at all the day after. 

i was inspired after reading Can't Hurt Me by David Goggins, pretty amazing fella, decided to do SEAL training but was 297lb and maximum for his height was 192lb and lost the weight in 3 months, couldn't run a quarter of a mile when he started and went on to be an ultra triathlete.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 27, 2019)

I retired at the end of March last year having got down to 99Kg from 116Kg... No surprise that with a summer of ale inside me I had gone back up to 104Kg six months later when I got weighed ahead of the operation to fix my broken leg... Quite pleased that with all the inactivity since I haven't gone any higher... Big changes in my diet required as I've recently been put on the at risk list for diabetes...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 27, 2019)

Need to shift a stone at least. I have massively cut down on the booze, and am trying to get back into running. I have a 100k ultra over two days booked in July, so need to get fitter and thinner for that. 12 stone presently, and want to get back to 11 or less.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			Cheers Stu. Yes, myfitnesspal definitely changes your mind when choosing what to eat and the guilt of having to input it your app.

Yes not bothered about what I actually weigh just want to start to feel and see the difference.
		
Click to expand...

i lost 2 stone and didnt think or felt shape wise  i'd  changed. it wasnt until i looked at a couple of photos 3 months apart then i got a massive shock at how much i'd changed which helped me lose more.

little things like adding new holes to belts gives me that bit more motivation.

Ive dropped 6" off my wast and i feel great. still a long way  to go but training 4 times a week and playing 6 a side footy once a week is helping.

Jibbed the bad carbs and stopped eating late (after 7) at night has been the key.

Keep at it mate.


----------

